# Urinary tract infection not going away??



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all!
I'm taking the liberty of posting a question for my friend(barb hope you don't mind)
Well her 5 month female Hav called Ruby had blood in her urine last week,she went to the vet and was put on Augmentin,she finished the antiobiotic over the weekend,and today again she had blood in her urine.
When I saw Ruby over the weekend she was peeing like crazy.She is still very active and playful.
So now the vet has put her on Cefadroxil.
I was just wondering if anyone has any thoughts??
Should the first antibiotic have cleared up the UTI? What else can it be??
Thanks
DOt


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Crystals or kidney stones. Katie (MopTop) has experience with this. Hope she improves soon.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with Katrina. Have your friend get a sample to the vet and check for crystals in her urine. I'm surprised the vet didn't ask for one once it came back!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

yup- lots of experience with this!
Last year Jester had a bladder infection that wouldn't go away. He was given Clavamox, and that didn't work. He was then given Orbax and that finally cleared up the infection, BUT there were crystals in his urine- which ended up turning into bladder stones. He had to have surgery. He did have blood in his urine the night before surgery.
Do you know if the vet checked for crystals or stones? There is a prescription food they can be on to get rid of the crystals if she has them.
But with the blood in her urine, I am suspecting stones. My Daisy had NONE of the symptoms that Jester had, until she suddenly started peeing in the house. Then I saw blood in her urine the next day. Knowing Jesters history with him just having surgery 3 weeks earlier, I took her to the vet. Sure enough, she had stones too!!!
Do you know what food Ruby is eating?
I would def get her into the vet and have them check for stones. My vet found them with an ultrasound-
Let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

We're going through the same thing with our cat right now. 
He went into the Vet two months ago because he started peeing on the furniture. He had a nasty UTI and went on Clavamox for three weeks...it helped but didn't kell the infection and so he just finished two weeks on Baytril...he was re-checked yesterday and his protien levels are still high but there's no infection.
The Vet and I talked and decided to try him on a all Wet food diet (she wanted him to start eating RX Science diet  )for a month to hopefully help to dilute his urine and keep things moving. 
From the research that I've done on UTI's low ash content in the food is important and making sure that enough water is being ingested. A wet food or Raw diet can help.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

My boy is going thru a similiar episode and a few things we did were

1) Did a culture and sensitivity test. I made sure my dog had drank enough water (doesn't take a whole lot), and I took him to the vet for an appt (I had to hold him so he wouldn't pee since he was peeing constantly), and the vet did a sterile needle draw. The reason we did this was b/c the infection was NOT showing up on a free catch - but there was one there (and I did see blood), and it was found by cysto (needle draw from bladder).

The advantage of doing this is that the vet sends this sterile sample out to be cultured and the labs find out what it is and also then find out what works best to kill the bacteria and they send a report back listing which drugs work best. Then they do another C&S a week after the antibiotics are finished to make sure the infection is all gone.

But, b/c I saw blood, I was also worried about stones, so we did an ultrasound. We also checked the kidneys at this time. No stone showed up. B/c he was a boy, and had blood in his urine, the vet made sure a stone was not in the shaft by gently placing a tube inside the shaft. She did not feel any stones, but did another quick look at the ultrasound to make sure that any possible stone did not pop back into the bladder. There weren't any stones. (by the way, struvite stones are caused from an infection and the appropriate antibiotics should be given. Oxalate stones are caused by a genetic defect to gather oxalates from food. Oxalate dogs do best by following a special diet found at k9kidneydiet to prevent oxalates from forming, and sometimes can eliminate them without surgery - this depends on the severity of the situation).

It probably is one of the above, but since I'm talking, I will go ahead and say that if you have done all this, and the C&S is clear, and the ultrasound is clear, then frequent peeing could be a kidney issue (which is treated with longer term antibiotics). I know this b/c my boy did have a bladder infection, and it was cleared up by the appropriate antibiotics, but he is still drinking / peeing a bunch, so we are treating longer term suspecting a kidney infection as there were no stones seen on ultrasound. 

I hope your friend finds out what it is, and I hope it will be an easy fix.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty had a series of bladder infections last summer. No stones or crystals, just puss and blood in the urine. We went thru 4 rounds of antibiotics, before she was stable enough to spay. The last one we used was Baytril.22.7 ag. She has tested clear since November.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I wil actually tell my friend to come to this site and check it out.
thanks all for all the info!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Chasza said:


> the vet did a sterile needle draw. The reason we did this was b/c the infection was NOT showing up on a free catch - but there was one there (and I did see blood), and it was found by cysto (needle draw from bladder).
> 
> The advantage of doing this is that the vet sends this sterile sample out to be cultured and the labs find out what it is and also then find out what works best to kill the bacteria and they send a report back listing which drugs work best. Then they do another C&S a week after the antibiotics are finished to make sure the infection is all gone.
> 
> ...


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

What is she feeding?

http://www.acreaturecomfort.com/cathealth.htm

I found that this link very helpful. I have 2 Havs with Oxalate Crystal Bladder Stones. I've had success feeding them Orijen and supplement them with Wysongs pH+ Biotic(www.wysong.net). They also have a formula for struvite crystals (pH - Biotic). We monitor their pH levels with Solid Golds pH strips. Our EX-vet had prescribed them Royal Canin and after nearly losing one due to veterinary misguidance I began my quest for a better diet for them. Prior to switching them to Orijen, the daughter (one we nearly lost) was acting like her 11 year old mother, just lying around. Her mother had more bursts of energy than her diet. Only after being on Orijen just a mere 2 weeks she regained her friskiness that had been hiding for nearly 2 years. Healthier than ever now =)

Best of luck,
Renee


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I think she is feeding Royal Canin,but I am not quite sure.


----------

